# A few images of my blue lobster and a few others :(



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

I call him lobster! It sounds more manlier then a blue crayfish haha. Before my blue lobster and other chinese algae eater thingy died, I went for a swim and got some pictures. Also shown is one of my lazy pleco's.

Here is the dominate chinese algae eater, kinda scary looking haha












He got a little to close for my liking haha












Here is Mr. Lobster. I don't know why it looks pinkish, could be from the background.





























This was where he slept











AND FINALLLLLY! The lazy pleco


----------



## geohatrick (Oct 10, 2009)

haha cool pictures did you ever have problems with lobster nipping at other fish?

Cheers Zac


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

geohatrick said:


> haha cool pictures did you ever have problems with lobster nipping at other fish?
> 
> Cheers Zac


Only twice and had a good length of time in between those two times. Where he slept, the pleco sleeps inside the same log but on the "ceiling".


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice pics. I love the lobster.


----------



## moonstra (Nov 22, 2009)

those are some really cool pic love the blue color


----------

